# Eric Bischoff to Tony Khan and AEW: "Shut Up and Wrestle"



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

His point is not wrong, and I agree completely, but the 'cosplay competition' bit at the end is way off. WWE is the instigator of this competition, it's not the other way around. They just don't talk about it, and so most people are too stupid to notice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

thorwold said:


> His point is not wrong, and I agree completely, but the 'cosplay competition' bit at the end is way off. WWE is the instigator of this competition, it's not the other way around. They just don't talk about it, and so most people are too stupid to notice.


*He's talking about REAL head to head competition. As in if you think you're that guy, move your show to Monday in their timeslot. *


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wish bischoff would shut the fuck up. He hasn't been relevant for 20 years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the world has changed - its 24/7 - you don’t need to be head to head to be in competition

wwe says they compete against everything, including ‘sleep’ - ergo, they are competing against AEW

i like the spicy chat from all sides - its good

Eric is seeing his ‘monopoly’ on the guy who challenged Vince waning is maybe some of the issue here


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *He's talking about REAL head to head competition. As in if you think you're that guy, move your show to Monday in their timeslot. *


from day 1 TK said he would not because of NFL

we all know this


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *He's talking about REAL head to head competition. As in if you think you're that guy, move your show to Monday in their timeslot. *


That's a lot to infer from what he said!  Even if you're right, a guy whose family owns an NFL team is not going to move his show to a night when the NFL is on. That'd make as much sense as eating your own hand. My point is, most of the significant shit talking that he does is generated by WWE's actions towards AEW. He's not out here talking a phony competition into existence.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bischoff and AEW have the cutest relationship. Expect Bischoff to be on Dynamite in the next few weeks LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> from day 1 TK said he would not because of NFL
> 
> we all know this


*I know that. I'm explaining Bischoff's point.*



thorwold said:


> That's a lot to infer from what he said!  Even if you're right, a guy whose family owns an NFL team is not going to move his show to a night when the NFL is on. That'd make as much sense as eating your own hand. My point is, most of the significant shit talking that he does is generated by WWE's actions towards AEW. He's not out here talking a phony competition into existence.


*There's nothing to infer. He literally said it in the clip, which tells me you didn't even listen.*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Khan definitely can't be talking this much shit and expect to be taken seriously if he doesn't have the balls to move Dynamite to Monday Night or Friday. That's the legit truth.

I don't often like Bischoff feeding his own ego about how he beat WWF/E during his heyday for the 10238124th time, but he really was going toe-to-toe, show-to-show.

And that shouldn't be Khan's objective. It wasn't the reason why AEW succeeded in the first place, and it shouldn't be the reason now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I know that. I'm explaining Bischoff's point.*


its an easy point to understand - he’s also wrong


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the world has changed - its 24/7 - you don’t need to be head to head to be in competition
> 
> wwe says they compete against everything, including ‘sleep’ - ergo, they are competing against AEW
> 
> ...


*Their situations are in no way comparable.

Eric beat the flagship show head to head.
Eric ACTUALLY had most of the biggest stars in the industry, not a bunch of cast offs.
Eric was on the verge of bankrupting Vince. We'll all be dead before that happens. Vince will make more money for WWE from beyond the grave than we'll ever see. 

Eric Bischoff and WCW were a legitimate threat to putting Vince out of business. Tony Khan is a joke in comparison. *


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Shots are coming from all directions now. It adds to the drama. We probably shouldn't take it all too seriously though and see it for what it is - trying to stir up attention.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Their situations are in no way comparable.
> 
> Eric beat the flagship show head to head.
> Eric ACTUALLY had most of the biggest stars in the industry, not a bunch of cast offs.
> ...


The question was not about comparison - its ‘are they competing’ - not ‘are they competing better than Eric did’

and the answer is - ‘yes’ they are competing


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh please. Like he wasn't doing what Tony was doing back in the day. HE needs to shut the fuck up honestly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The question was not about comparison - its ‘are they competing’ - not ‘are they competing better than Eric did’
> 
> and the answer is - ‘yes’ they are competing


*It's not a competition with the main shows because it's not even close. AEW's existence is in no way stopping RAW or Smackdown from maintaining viewership. They couldn't even do it with Smackdown being handicapped by a channel that no one watches after a whole week of talking shit about being the better show. This is why Bischoff is 100% correct about them not being competition. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's not a competition with the main shows because it's not even close. AEW's existence is in no way stopping RAW or Smackdown from maintaining viewership. They couldn't even do it with Smackdown being handicapped by a channel that no one watches after a whole week of talking shit about being the better show. This is why Bischoff is 100% correct about them not being competition. *


of course they are competition

when they run the same cities on the same week or back to back, they are competing for ticket sales

they are competing for merch sales

they are competing for youtube views and social interaction

and in the future they'll be competing for TV contracts

but you know the 100% surefire way you know they are competing? People gloating. You would not be more in the AEW ratings thread, gloating about a Smackdown win if there was no competition

you would not even care - it would be like Impact saying 'they are competing' - nobody would give a fuck

this board betrays itself - by the very nature of people being so invested in the numbers and the results and the shots and the gloating - even this thread - shows its a competition

even Eric throwing in his 2c, to get the clicks and the views and the heat from the current scenario shows its a competition


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *There's nothing to infer. He literally said it in the clip, which tells me you didn't even listen.*


You're right, I got the cosplay line without watching the clip... But yes, you're right, at the end he suggests that in order to be a real competition it has to be head to head, which is wrong.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Oh please. Like he wasn't doing what Tony was doing back in the day. HE needs to shut the fuck up honestly.


To be fair to Eric he's 20+ years older and wiser now and has acknowledged he could have done a lot of things much better.

There's a lot he still says that is open for criticism but I think he's right here. Tony Khan's come across like a tool in the past week.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450110046734626820
> On Eric Bischoff's recent episode of 83 weeks, he told Tony Khan and The AEW roster to "Shut the fuck up and wrestle." as the product should do the talking for them. He also jumped in front of the impending hypocrisy accusations by saying he was actually competing with AND BEATING WWE head to head, unlike Tony, who's doing "cosplay competition." *


Bischoff is such a dick. Showed up on AEW for publicity and probably $$$ and then buries them because he's jealous of them becoming a competition like WCW was. He's done this with other promotions in the past. I can't respect guys like this because everything they say is biased bullshit. His podcast is a waste because he spends so much time making himself out to be the misunderstood good guy who everybody hates.

Phony Khan is a complete tool but Bischoff is a liar.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When you're creative and your booking is lacking I really wouldn't be going going off on your competition


thisissting said:


> Wish bischoff would shut the fuck up. He hasn't been relevant for 20 years.


He still has a better vision 5han Tony and and Vince. How do you expect him to be relevant? He has no options, doesn't mean you're not wise. Maybe Tony should shut the fuck up and just work on his product which needs it. There is no exciting reason to get behind his constant wwe shots.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TheDraw said:


> Bischoff is such a dick. Showed up on AEW for publicity and probably $$$ and then buries them because he's jealous of them becoming a competition like WCW was. He's done this with other promotions in the past. I can't respect guys like this because everything they say is biased bullshit. His podcast is a waste because he spends so much time making himself out to be the misunderstood good guy who everybody hates.
> 
> Phony Khan is a complete tool but Bischoff is a liar.


He hasn't buried aew at all, I'm a aew fan from day 1 get your head out of your ass. People that work for promotion should be able to bring critism. Plenty of current talent have shit to say too. 

There is nothing false about what he said, stop being offended


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> He hasn't buried aew at all, I'm a aew fan from day 1 get your head out of your ass. People that work for promotion should be able to bring critism. Plenty of current talent have shit to say too.
> 
> There is nothing false about what he said, stop being offended


Sure but he was singing all kinds of praise weeks after appearing on TV. Slowly the more success AEW has gotten the more he tried to shit on them.

I'm not even a fan of AEW and can agree with a lot of his critisim. He might want to work on the timing of it to not make himself look like a jealous old man.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TheDraw said:


> Sure but he was signing all kinds of praises weeks after appearing on TV. Slowly the more success AEW has gotten the more he tried to shit on them.
> 
> I'm not even a fan of AEW and can agree with a lot of his critisim. He might want to work on the timing of it to not make himself look like a jealous old man.



So was I but I'm not now. Product is evolving for better or worse, he's allowed to have different views. He doesn't look like anything but a normal person evolving his perspective of a product just like myself. I'm fact he was critical of aew after he was brought in and then they brought him I'm again. Tony doesn't care

It's clear many people are finding the product not as exciting at the moment. It's why it's annoying that he keeps up with these silly comments. Watch rampageIt's better, is it? No one gives a fuck about words and that's a fact. A good product will slowly convince one person at a time


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> of course they are competition
> 
> when they run the same cities on the same week or back to back, they are competing for ticket sales
> 
> ...


*They are not competing with YouTube views. That is a free service with varying upload times that I can watch whenever I damn well please. Watching Bryan vs Suzuki for you did not impede me from seeing your Tribal Chief call Brock Lesnar a dumbass. 

The gloating in the ratings thread is for all the fanboys who come here every day and lie to themselves about AEW being direct competition. It's for Tony Khan, who puts his foot in his mouth on a weekly basis and gets his wrestlers and fans buried on social media by proxy. This has nothing to do with AEW being a real threat. It's just funny to watch them scream it while jumping up and down for attention, just to fall flat on their faces when the actual numbers come out.*


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Bischoff hasn't done anything relevant in wrestling for over 20 years. His TNA run with his boy Hogan was a colossal failure. Try again Eric......


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I will say that in Tony's defense WWE has poked at AEW during this whole thing also. The latest being Smackdown having an extra 30 minutes, going over Rampages timeslot.

Eric is right here overall.

I have never wanted a "war" between WWE and AEW and I wish that Tony would just focus on AEW doing its own thing. Let things organically happen rather than focusing on beating WWE in ratings or whatever. When wars happen, one side loses and they either completely die off (WCW) or get so much damage that they may not recover (TNA/Impact). Tony needs to just stop with focusing on WWE so much. Both can survive separately.


----------



## MadCocoG (Jul 25, 2018)

He's not wrong, hell even Impact tried it. Sure even with Hogan on board they got smashed but an attempt was made.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

Has Bischoff ever created anything successful other than the NWO? And even that was an idea that he borrowed from another company. The guy was one of the main reasons why WCW lost the Monday Night Wars and had a disastrous final couple of years.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> of course they are competition
> 
> when they run the same cities on the same week or back to back, they are competing for ticket sales
> 
> ...


They're not competing. No one outside the wrestling community knows who are what an AEW is.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Freelancer said:


> Bischoff hasn't done anything relevant in wrestling for over 20 years. His TNA run with his boy Hogan was a colossal failure. Try again Eric......


Aka the period AEW was at the peak of its popularity.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Both Tony and Eric are right. As the promotion strategy, Tony should grab people's eyes to get more attention for his new promotion. As the business strategy, Tony must be more careful to stimulate WWE to do more actions to fight back. I believe Vince is still not aware of AEW now, but once you get his attention. He will fight back very hard until you die.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

shawnyhc01 said:


> Both Tony and Eric are right. As the promotion strategy, Tony should grab people's eyes to get more attention for his new promotion. As the business strategy, Tony must be more careful to stimulate WWE to do more actions to fight back. I believe Vince is still not aware of AEW now, but once you get his attention. He will fight back very hard until you die.


*His investors bring up AEW in every quarterly meeting. His last response was to send them more talent and he fired a bunch of people shortly afterwards.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They are not competing with YouTube views. That is a free service with varying upload times that I can watch whenever I damn well please. Watching Bryan vs Suzuki for you did not impede me from seeing your Tribal Chief call Brock Lesnar a dumbass.
> 
> The gloating in the ratings thread is for all the fanboys who come here every day and lie to themselves about AEW being direct competition. It's for Tony Khan, who puts his foot in his mouth on a weekly basis and gets his wrestlers and fans buried on social media by proxy. This has nothing to do with AEW being a real threat. It's just funny to watch them scream it while jumping up and down for attention, just to fall flat on their faces when the actual numbers come out.*


people are here caring and gloating about winning and losing

its a competition and no amount of hoop jumping can get away from that

prove its not one - just walk away

lol


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

ThunderNitro said:


> Has Bischoff ever created anything successful other than the NWO? And even that was an idea that he borrowed from another company. The guy was one of the main reasons why WCW lost the Monday Night Wars and had a disastrous final couple of years.


Goldberg at The Georgia Dome, DDP at Spring Stampede '99, Sting's Crow Character...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

the_flock said:


> They're not competing. No one outside the wrestling community knows who are what an AEW is.


lol - you know you can compete for a market?

the wrestling fans are the market they are competing for


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

This cock sucker was sucking up to TK a couple of months ago but now he's turning on them again. This guy is proper bipolar. Probably bitter because TK hasn't given him a job. Bishoffs opinions don't matter, he played a hand in the downfall of WCW and TNA. Why would anyone listen to this guy?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

ThunderNitro said:


> Has Bischoff ever created anything successful other than the NWO? And even that was an idea that he borrowed from another company. The guy was one of the main reasons why WCW lost the Monday Night Wars and had a disastrous final couple of years.


Increased production and pyro levels so much that WWE created the titantron to compete with WCW. 
Guaranteed contracts. 
Live Wrestling on TV. 
Monthly PPV format. 
Cruiserweight division and helping foreign talent breakthrough on an International scale. 
The biggest stable of all time - NWO. 
One of the biggest angles of all time - Sting Vs NWO. 
One of the first on screen authority figures, no Bischoff, no Mr McMahon character.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Their wouldn't have been an NWO, Rock, Austin, Goldberg, Monday night wars, etc without Eric Bischoff. You twats should show some respect. Tony Khan is a nothing compared to Eric Bischoff, his product can't even beat a lifeless WWE product that has been in massive decline for years. Khan is all bark and no bite


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

the_flock said:


> Increased production and pyro levels so much that WWE created the titantron to compete with WCW.
> Guaranteed contracts.
> Live Wrestling on TV.
> Monthly PPV format.
> ...


Most of those things would not have taken place without the popularity of the NWO and the unlimited amount of money of Ted Turner.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nothing to see here lads, no competitionzzzz

‘they were always on fridays in 2009!’

Lol, you guys can be so fricken goofy sometimes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450184846190415872


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Tony Khan is a massively deluded clown. That much should be obvious.

The Rampage viewership this Friday could've been just another number that was similar to the previous week. Instead he decided to play it up as a seminal moment where AEW beats a main roster show. And even though SmackDown was moved to a smaller channel, and even though Tony desperately created drama, and even though they used CM Punk's supposed name value, and even though they gave away Bryan/Suzuki in a free kickoff match, it barely made a difference. Embarrassing.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

When Bischoff appears on AEW - LOL!!!! Glad to see Easy E back on TNT, what a moment!!!!1

When Bischoff talks bad about TK and AEW - hes irrelevant, his opinion doesnt matter, etc.

Funny


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Their wouldn't have been an NWO, Rock, Austin, Goldberg, Monday night wars, etc without Eric Bischoff. You twats should show some respect. Tony Khan is a nothing compared to Eric Bischoff, his product can't even beat a lifeless WWE product that has been in massive decline for years. Khan is all bark and no bite


First of all Bishoff is a minnow fish compared to TK. How did WCW and TNA end up? Bishoff wishes he was TK. 

Secondly what is your obsession with 'beating' WWE? Should a wrestling company only start up with the aim to overtake WWE in some way? 

Whether you want to believe it or not AEW is a success in every way you can imagine.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nothing to see here lads, no competitionzzzz
> 
> ‘they were always on fridays in 2009!’
> 
> ...


Bryan Alvarez crying is always beautiful. And it's Talking Smack. Who cares?

AEW fans always desperately trying to claim AEW's being attacked.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Buhalovski said:


> When Bischoff appears on AEW - LOL!!!! Glad to see Easy E back on TNT, what a moment!!!!1
> 
> When Bischoff talks bad about TK and AEW - hes irrelevant, his opinion doesnt matter, etc.
> 
> Funny


please dude / its like cornette

you can appreciate their talent as performers before the camera - that doesn’t mean we give a fuck about their opinions off it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Bryan Alvarez crying is always beautiful. And it's Talking Smack. Who cares?
> 
> AEW fans always desperately trying to claim AEW's being attacked.


oh, i don’t care

they can do what they want - its competition after all


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

RoganJosh said:


> First of all Bishoff is a minnow fish compared to TK. How did WCW and TNA end up? Bishoff wishes he was TK.
> 
> Secondly what is your obsession with 'beating' WWE? Should a wrestling company only start up with the aim to overtake WWE in some way?
> 
> Whether you want to believe it or not AEW is a success in every way you can imagine.


Did Tony Khan himself write this?

All about beating WWE one day, and coming out with cringeworthy terms another day. WYW...

A success in every way? LMAO.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Bischoff with social media at his disposal? Shit, he’d be the biggest shit talker in the game right now.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nothing to see here lads, no competitionzzzz
> 
> ‘they were always on fridays in 2009!’
> 
> ...


I need you to start gloating when Rampage beats Talking Smack. 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I need you to start gloating when Rampage beats Talking Smack. 😂


lol - i will like clockwork

i’ll make graphs about the demos and everything


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

How ironic. The issue is the jobbers getting 20 minute matches.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

You're verging on being as weirdly obsessed with Tony Khan as bdon is with Cody.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

"But Eric didn't nitro have tons of useless segments featuring masturbatory inside jokes no one cared about to the detriment of actual wrestling?"
"...... I can't recall."


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Eric should shut up and stay away from wrestling. Hope this helps.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Turned it off as soon as he implied AEW weren’t competing, because we all know they are


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Completely agree with Bischoff a 100%. TK and the Elite kept saying they won't repeat the same mistakes as WCW. Well not only they are doing the same mistakes but are worse at it and they are doing a gazillion more. 

And contrary to AEW, WCW was shaking up the World and beating WWF and doing one of the best storylines ever. What's the point of starting shooting when you have no bullets.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bischoff is also part to blame for WCW's demise. He's just using AEW for relevance.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Bischoff is also part to blame for WCW's demise. He's just using AEW for relevance.


He's telling them to not do the same mistakes.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Bischoff is also part to blame for WCW's demise. He's just using AEW for relevance.


And TNA's drop off a cliff with Hogan.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

My boy TK working a shoot into all the boomers in wrestling. Love it!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I quite like bischoff but I quite like khan too.

The whole lot is entertaining


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ThunderNitro said:


> Has Bischoff ever created anything successful other than the NWO? And even that was an idea that he borrowed from another company. The guy was one of the main reasons why WCW lost the Monday Night Wars and had a disastrous final couple of years.


You've hit two of my favourite misconceptions in wrestling all in one post.

My first favourite is that Eric stole the idea of the nWo. That isn't true, UWFI at the time was invading NJPW but it was an interpromotional feud. 

The aspects of the nWo that we all know and love such as Hogan turning heel, the cool factor, the attacks backstage, the twists, turns etc of the group was all Eric and his team at the time. Highly creative even if the nWo was his only success.

However, this leads into my second favourite. Eric didn't do anything except the nWo because someone said so in a shoot interview.

DDP, Cruiserweights, Goldberg, Monthly PPV's, live TV wrestling, heel authority figure, Hogan Vs Sting, nWo Vs WCW etc etc. Not bad for what was pretty much a 5 year run.



RoganJosh said:


> This cock sucker was sucking up to TK a couple of months ago but now he's turning on them again. This guy is proper bipolar. Probably bitter because TK hasn't given him a job. Bishoffs opinions don't matter, he played a hand in the downfall of WCW and TNA. Why would anyone listen to this guy?


He mentioned on his podcast that he is simply honest. He won't kiss up to someone for a payday.

I don't think we'd like him if he just kissed Tony's ass all day every day, would we? I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You've hit two of my favourite misconceptions in wrestling all in one post.
> 
> My first favourite is that Eric stole the idea of the nWo. That isn't true, UWFI at the time was invading NJPW but it was an interpromotional feud.
> 
> ...



these people are delusional. He had things to say about aew before he ever worked for them and then after and then he was hired again. Tony does not care


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> these people are delusional. He had things to say about aew before he ever worked for them and then after and then he was hired again. Tony does not care


Nah nor should he. Constructive criticism is fine. It's not like Eric B is shitting on him saying he's an awful person.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I respect Bischoff because at least he went head on with WWE Raw on Mondays and beat WWE consistantly. If WCW was still functioning, it would bury AEW.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have to admit looking back now that WCW was a beast compared to what anyone else has tried to do against Vince.

Here is a secret that never gets brought up imo. WCW BEAT WWF with the WWF.

It was their only way of being accepted by mainstream because they had the WWF top stars who were recognizable across the globe.

AEW does not have that luxury. They could sign a Steve Austin to compete, but we know that is not happening. The Rock and John Cena are the other two. It would be equivalent to WCW hiring Hogan and then adding Savage and Ultimate Warrior. Then throw in the "new generation" of Brock Lesnar and Roman Reigns to be the Nash and Hall version.

You see why imo why this is such a different scenario in 2021? I actually see where Bischoff is coming from to be honest.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

AEW has all the money in the World, they could have the greatest company that ever existed. They could really embarrass the WWE in every fields. But all they do is throw mean girl shit on Twitter. 

Tony, be a professional, hire the three best wrestling minds currently and really do something unique and bring the entire wrestling World in your side where people would wet themselves how great AEW is and you won't have to say a thing. 

It's not normal that TNA with Vince freaking Russo did a better new arrival angle with Desmond Wolfe that you did with CM Punk. And Russo is supposed to be a stench on the wrestling business. What does that make you?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Eric is tired of AEW taking shots at WCW with the whole “we won’t make their mistakes” thing


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You've hit two of my favourite misconceptions in wrestling all in one post.
> 
> My first favourite is that Eric stole the idea of the nWo. That isn't true, UWFI at the time was invading NJPW but it was an interpromotional feud.
> 
> ...


Whether he created the idea for the NWO or not, it was Eric's only real major accomplishment and that had more to do with Hulk Hogan more than anything else. Even Eric recently stated that had any wrestler other than Hogan been the third man the NWO would not have had the level of success that it did. 

Everything else that you stated was either short lived, misused, not a draw or was the result of the NWO's popularity. 

1. DDP (Was over for a a couple of years, but didn't draw a dime in the ring after WCW folded)
2. Cruiserweights (Eric didn't know how to make stars out of any of them. And I am tremendously surprised that you look at their run in WCW as a great success, but you are the main critic of a company that is main evented by cruiserweights)
3.Goldberg (Like how he handled most things, Eric dropped the ball with Bill after Starcade '98 and was a catalyst in his most forgettable run) 
4.Monthly PPV's (Did well when the NWO was at its peak, but did nothing for WCW when they were losing money) 
5.Live TV wrestling (Though not every week, Monday Night Raw was doing live tv years before Nitro existed. And the idea to create a live weekly show for WCW was Ted Turner's idea)
6.Heel authority figure(People watched Nitro for the NWO, not to see heel Eric)
7.Hogan vs Sting (Another ball that Eric dropped)
8. NWO vs WCW (Wouldn't call this an accomplishment. Didn't Eric unsuccessfully try to create two brands?)


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Right or wrong Bischoff is irrelevant. And that probably stings him more than anything.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

He does have a valid point


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Buhalovski said:


> When Bischoff appears on AEW - LOL!!!! Glad to see Easy E back on TNT, what a moment!!!!1
> 
> When Bischoff talks bad about TK and AEW - hes irrelevant, his opinion doesnt matter, etc.
> 
> Funny


*@RapShepard Since you like to reference the IWC flip flopping on Jim Cornette, don't you find it funny how Bischoff is now solely responsible for WCW's destruction after these people swore for a decade that it was ONLY Vince Russo? 🤔*


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Oh please. Like he wasn't doing what Tony was doing back in the day. HE needs to shut the fuck up honestly.


He literally already replied to your dumbass comment in the vid, maybe you should do more than read the title


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

AEW fans seething at a man who has actually gone head to head with Vinnie Mac, envy is a bitch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> AEW fans seething at a man who has actually gone head to head with Vinnie Mac, envy is a bitch


*I love the way they proved everything Roman said to be true yesterday. It's really embarrassing for them.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ThunderNitro said:


> Whether he created the idea for the NWO or not, it was Eric's only real major accomplishment and that had more to do with Hulk Hogan more than anything else. Even Eric recently stated that had any wrestler other than Hogan been the third man the NWO would not have had the level of success that it did.
> 
> Everything else that you stated was either short lived, misused, not a draw or was the result of the NWO's popularity.
> 
> ...


1. DDP was over for many years. The fact he didn't draw a dime after WCW closed (Not true by the way) is more a testament to how good Eric B was, isn't it?

2. A whole heap of them became stars, what are you talking about?

3. Goldberg still remained a top draw throughout WCW and into his time with WWE. To this day he is still doing big money gigs for WWE based on 4 great years mainly thanks to Eric B.

4. PPV's generally did well under Eric's watch. They died down afterwards.

5. Fair enough.

6. Doesn't matter, he still invented the heel authority figure and got it over. Eric got some great heat, Vince then stole the concept and made millions with it.

7. Ball was never dropped.

8. He successfully created two brands.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I knew who had posted this thread as soon as I read the title. But I have to agree that Khan runs his mouth too much and needs to sit back and let things go their own way.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ThunderNitro said:


> Whether he created the idea for the NWO or not, it was Eric's only real major accomplishment and that had more to do with Hulk Hogan more than anything else. Even Eric recently stated that had any wrestler other than Hogan been the third man the NWO would not have had the level of success that it did.
> 
> Everything else that you stated was either short lived, misused, not a draw or was the result of the NWO's popularity.
> 
> ...



More importantly I'm sunrises you look at cruiserweights as not a success. Stop being stubborn with formats. They were a big part and popular. Mot main eventing doesn't mean it wasn't good.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Seth Grimes said:


> He literally already replied to your dumbass comment in the vid, maybe you should do more than read the title


I read more than the title so your little dumbass comment is wrong. So you can Shut the fuck up right along with him. You did NOTHING here.

Nice try though.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I read more than the title so your little dumbass comment is wrong. So you can Shut the fuck up right along with him. You did NOTHING here.
> 
> Nice try though.


So if you watched the video why did you say the exact same thing that he predicted you would, and therefore explained why you're wrong lmao


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Seth Grimes said:


> So if you watched the video why did you say the exact same thing that he predicted you would, and therefore explained why you're wrong lmao


It doesn't matter if he explained himself or not. He did the same shit Tony is doing now and he's wrong any way you cut it. So like I said...you can Shut the fuck up along with him.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> It doesn't matter if he explained himself or not. He did the same shit Tony is doing now and he's wrong any way you cut it. So like I said...you can Shut the fuck up along with him.


Nope. There is a difference between being in direct competition with someone, and trying to get someone's attention by basically making shit up


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Seth Grimes said:


> Nope. There is a difference between being in direct competition with someone, and trying to get someone's attention by basically making shit up


Noone is making anything up so.....


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Noone is making anything up so.....


Tony Khan said they would beat Smackdown last week. That was a huge fucking lie, obviously.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, Khan should come out in a leather jacket and a motorbike.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Seth Grimes said:


> Tony Khan said they would beat Smackdown last week. That was a huge fucking lie, obviously.


But they did though. So what's the issue?


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> Tony Khan said they would beat Smackdown last week. That was a huge fucking lie, obviously.


I hate to get in the middle of this juvenile shit, but what he said was that he saw they were running half an hour head to head, and he couldn't wait to beat them head to head, and that's what happened. No lies there. I know people here struggle to wrap their heads around ratings being 18-49 focused, but it's been about 50 years since that was literally all that mattered to anyone of significance, so it might be time to catch up.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thorwold said:


> I hate to get in the middle of this juvenile shit, but what he said was that he saw they were running half an hour head to head, and he couldn't wait to beat them head to head, and that's what happened. No lies there. I know people here struggle to wrap their heads around ratings being 18-49 focused, but it's been about 50 years since that was literally all that mattered to anyone of significance, so it might be time to catch up.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@The Raw Smackdown take it to rants if you want to get aggressive in debates yeah?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

thorwold said:


> I hate to get in the middle of this juvenile shit, but what he said was that he saw they were running half an hour head to head, and he couldn't wait to beat them head to head, and that's what happened. No lies there. I know people here struggle to wrap their heads around ratings being 18-49 focused, but it's been about 50 years since that was literally all that mattered to anyone of significance, so it might be time to catch up.





The Raw Smackdown said:


> But they did though. So what's the issue?


Last I checked 800k is a bigger number than 500k. I don't give a fuck about the dumbass demo, because I don't work in advertising.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Thomazbr said:


> View attachment 110467


Damn .. WWE lost ALOT of their viewers over the years. I wonder why do I not see any threads on that in the WWE section.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

ThunderNitro said:


> Whether he created the idea for the NWO or not, it was Eric's only real major accomplishment and that had more to do with Hulk Hogan more than anything else. Even Eric recently stated that had any wrestler other than Hogan been the third man the NWO would not have had the level of success that it did.
> 
> Everything else that you stated was either short lived, misused, not a draw or was the result of the NWO's popularity.
> 
> ...


This is such a bad take in every way shape and form. And it isn't only you, but why do wrestling fans say just the worst things like "That was his only major accomplishment"

Dude was with WCW from 1992-1999 and was going to literally buy the company. Sounds like a guy who was successful.

But the main point I am making is only wrestling fans say "That's his only accomplishment" It's his biggest, and it deserves to be celebrated.

Michael Jordan's only accomplishment is being a great basketball player
Tom Brady's only accomplishment is being a QB in the NFL
Wayne Gretzky's only accomplishment is being a good goal scorer
Usain Bolt's only accomplishment is being a fast runner. 

You see how silly that sounds now? You can't take someone's biggest accomplishment nd say "Well, that's all they did because every little accomplishment doesn't count.

Do you think Dave Meltzer's only accomplishment is writing reviews on fake matches? 

Bischoff did something no one in the history of wrestling has ever done before. He took on McMahon and won. And won over 83 weeks.

Dusty Rhodes didn't do that
Ric Flair didn't
Ole Anderson didn't
Jim Cornette didn't 
Jim Crockett, Jerry Jarrett, Vern Gagne, none of them did that.

It's ridiculous that a person who is 1 of 1 even has to be disrespected that "He only has one major accomplishment" and it makes the person making the argument look completely foolish


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> View attachment 110465


Yes, ratings are ranked by viewers, because ratings in themselves are a record. That has precisely zero to do with why they matter in the context they are discussed here. That being how they factor into these shows future success and long term outlook, which is channelled through the prism of advertising, in which it is the demo numbers that are of consequence.




Seth Grimes said:


> Last I checked 800k is a bigger number than 500k. *I don't give a fuck about the dumbass demo, because I don't work in advertising.*


Right, and that's exactly the issue.

The ratings only matter because these companies are carried by their TV deals, and said TV deals are built more than anything else around the shows appeal to advertisers. In the age of Tivo it is live sports that is the goldmine for advertisers, and pro wrestling is still in this context somehow considered a sport.

It makes sense to want the ratings to be good because you want the show to get renewed, and if that's what you want then you need to be succeeding in the key demo in order to appeal to advertisers.

Why else would anyone give a shit about the ratings? Is this a dick measuring contest? Maybe focus on how good or bad the shows are? Or is resorting to caring about something that doesn't fucking matter what you do when that battle is lost?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's funny how Dave talked down to that twitter user about demos being the standard for the last 50 years, just to get buried by his own words from two years ago:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450693723881418756*


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> This is such a bad take in every way shape and form. And it isn't only you, but why do wrestling fans say just the worst things like "That was his only major accomplishment"
> 
> Dude was with WCW from 1992-1999 and was going to literally buy the company. Sounds like a guy who was successful.
> 
> ...


But it was Bischoff's only major accomplishment. Do you think that people who weren't hardcore WCW fans in the 90's would have known who Bischoff was without the success of the NWO? Beating Vince Mcmahon, Nitro succeeding, and making $200 million in 1998 were all byproducts of that one major accomplishment. Once the fruit of this major accomplishment dried up Bischoff had no second great accomplishment to follow up with, hence why WCW was unwatchable for its final 2 years and eventually went under. Bischoff himself mentioned that he ran out of ideas and there was nothing that he could do to compete with the WWE well into the Attitude Era.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

ThunderNitro said:


> But it was Bischoff's only major accomplishment. Do you think that people who weren't hardcore wrestling fans in the 90's would have known who Bischoff was without the success of the NWO? Beating Vince Mcmahon, Nitro succeeding, and making $200 million in 1998 were all byproducts of that one major accomplishment. Once the fruit of this major accomplishment dried up Bischoff had no second great accomplishment to follow with, hence why WCW was unwatchable for its final 2 years and eventually went under. Bischoff himself mentioned that he ran out of ideas and there was nothing that he could do to compete with the WWE well into the Attitude Era.


You are making my point for me 

Literally you can say that about anyone with a major accomplishment. 

Would people know who Serena Williams is if she wasn't a great tennis player?

Would you know who CM Punk is if he didn't wrestle for WWE?

The argument you have is: He did something no one else did, but that's not a important as the things people don't know him for. 

That is a silly argument, because he accomplished something, once again, that no one on the history of time has ever done before or since McMahon brought the territories


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Seth Grimes said:


> *It's funny how Dave talked down to that twitter user about demos being the standard for the last 50 years, just to get buried by his own words from two years ago:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450693723881418756*


gee, wonder what changed his opinion so drastically in the following two years?


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

La Parka said:


> gee, wonder what changed his opinion so drastically in the following two years?


Y'all knock Dave, but if someone was paying me 400k a year to consult or be a propaganda machine, I would be spinning more than roulette wheel to make sure my bag was secure.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Y'all knock Dave, but if someone was paying me 400k a year to consult or be a propaganda machine, I would be spinning more than roulette wheel to make sure my bag was secure.


I don't think he's paid to shill for them.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

thorwold said:


> Yes, ratings are ranked by viewers, because ratings in themselves are a record. That has precisely zero to do with why they matter in the context they are discussed here. That being how they factor into these shows future success and long term outlook, which is channelled through the prism of advertising, in which it is the demo numbers that are of consequence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do... It's not WWE fans that constantly talk about "muh key demo", I didn't give a fuck for any ratings cause I'll like what I like, until AEW constantly kept bringing them up in arguments. You really think that WWE is gonna get cancelled because they were 0.32 to 0.34 in the demo? lmao so stupid


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think he's paid to shill for them.


What makes you think that? 

He also is defending his own booking. It's obvious that certain stuff was booked by him.

Kenny vs Danielson was, considering on his show that Meltzer said "This is the perfect time to do a draw"


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> He also is defending his own booking. It's obvious that certain stuff was booked by him.
> 
> Kenny vs Danielson was, considering on his show that Meltzer said "This is the perfect time to do a draw"


I think this is the shit he's genuinely into. I can't see a cheque being sent his way to praise AEW.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Seth Grimes said:


> I do... It's not WWE fans that constantly talk about "muh key demo", I didn't give a fuck for any ratings cause I'll like what I like, until AEW constantly kept bringing them up in arguments. You really think that WWE is gonna get cancelled because they were 0.32 to 0.34 in the demo? lmao so stupid


I didn't say WWE was getting cancelled What? WWE has almost nothing on the line here. AEW is trying to build their business, and WWE are trying to bury them. That's the story. Everything that happens exists within that context.

The ratings matter to AEW because they were for most of their existence having to hold the WWE off. They matter less now, but are worth looking at because they're still (presumably) on the uphill part of the journey, and WWE is the measuring stick against which to compare yourself. 

WWE fans getting caught up in it is, far as I can tell, just a case of a bruised fucking ego. AEW is no threat to WWE, they've never tried to be a threat to WWE. Rampage was set up literally to piggy back off the back of Smackdown.

Look at it this way, when you're second it's natural to aim for first, whether or not that is realistically attainable it has to be the goal or else what the fuck are you even doing? When you're first you can either focus on extending your lead or concern yourself with holding off second. WWE seem intent on taking the more gutless second approach, and that's the only reason there is a 'war'.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Christ there are enough skinny small guys in aew wrestling, we don't need to see another with tony khan wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450913785456349186

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450915396903743505


----------



## MadCocoG (Jul 25, 2018)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450913785456349186
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450915396903743505



It just dawned on me that all of this basically fuels Jericho's next book doesn't it....the chapter about Cornette is going to be wyld


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Tony Khan has made a bit of a tit of himself with the comments around WCW in the past week. He claims to not be making the same mistakes but he's making new mistakes and doesn't seem to understand how WCW worked and why it failed.

As a football fan, my biggest concern about Tony Khan owning a Wrestling Company is he will get too ahead of himself and make the same mistakes he repeatedly makes with Fulham FC by turning in to the biggest mark for himself and trying to run before he's learned what helped him walk. I'm concerned history is beginning to repeat itself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is it even fair for Tony to be talking about how good he is at this, when he's in the honeymoon phase. He's talking about Jericho and Eddie leaving, but that's like what 6 years into Eric being the boss. Eventually Tony isn't going to be the beloved fun guy, we already see that in how some Jacksonville Jaguars players talk to him.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Is it even fair for Tony to be talking about how good he is at this, when he's in the honeymoon phase. He's talking about Jericho and Eddie leaving, but that's like what 6 years into Eric being the boss. Eventually Tony isn't going to be the beloved fun guy, we already see that in how some Jacksonville Jaguars players talk to him.


Could happen, easily. In an industry that's known for turmoil and with so many moving parts. 

Tony's gone in hard recently which suggests to me one of two things;
1. He fully believes his own hype and is showing it freely, or
2. He's ramping up the "war" because he thinks the attention will lead to more success over time. 

I could believe either - I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it's just a strategy but maybe I'm giving him too much credit lol. We will find out over time but for now I'm enjoying the drama he's creating and the reaction he's getting out of WWE and it's fans. It's like an added storyline outside of the product itself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Could happen, easily. In an industry that's known for turmoil and with so many moving parts.
> 
> Tony's gone in hard recently which suggests to me one of two things;
> 1. He fully believes his own hype and is showing it freely, or
> ...


It's definitely riling up are portion of the fan base which is fun if you're fine with taking possible L's for the side you support. But yeah all the talk of how lovely dovey great things is just early to me. But I've been saying that lol


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> It's definitely riling up are portion of the fan base which is fun if you're fine with taking possible L's for the side you support. But yeah all the talk of how lovely dovey great things is just early to me. But I've been saying that lol


I'm kind of amazed they've lasted this long without major fallings out etc. There's obviously some truth in the inclusive, friendly atmosphere they talk about. But yeh, surely that can't last forever and it'll be interesting as hell when it happens!

Oh there will be plenty of L's I'm sure and even more manipulation of stats to fit narratives on both sides 🤣 but if option 2 is correct maybe the drama and attention leads to more eyes and more success over time - regardless of weekly W's and L's. We shall see.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I'm kind of amazed they've lasted this long without major fallings out etc. There's obviously some truth in the inclusive, friendly atmosphere they talk about. But yeh, surely that can't last forever and it'll be interesting as hell when it happens!
> 
> Oh there will be plenty of L's I'm sure and even more manipulation of stats to fit narratives on both sides [emoji1787] but if option 2 is correct maybe the drama and attention leads to more eyes and more success over time - regardless of weekly W's and L's. We shall see.


We already got inklings on how Cage feels and it's doubtful he's the only one feeling that way. Like any competitive environment of passionate and ambitious people, eventually folk get salty about their spot. Doesn't mean Tony is an asshole in the Vince variety. But eventually folk will have not nice things to say about him and the backstage. Hell even Nash and Hall rag on Bischoff for not being boss material because he was way too soft and friendly with them lol.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> We already got inklings on how Cage feels and it's doubtful he's the only one feeling that way. Like any competitive environment of passionate and ambitious people, eventually folk get salty about their spot. Doesn't mean Tony is an asshole in the Vince variety. But eventually folk will have not nice things to say about him and the backstage. Hell even Nash and Hall rag on Bischoff for not being boss material because he was way too soft and friendly with them lol.


For sure. We don't really know what Cody's relationship is like with the others too. But so far any signs of dissention have quietened down again quickly. How Tony deals with those situations when they blow up (when people leave) will likely play a part in their long term success/failure


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Is it even fair for Tony to be talking about how good he is at this, when he's in the honeymoon phase. He's talking about Jericho and Eddie leaving, but that's like what 6 years into Eric being the boss. Eventually Tony isn't going to be the beloved fun guy, we already see that in how some Jacksonville Jaguars players talk to him.


I mean if people wanted to talk about Jericho and Eddie leaving they should probably mention Jericho has always said he wanted to go WWF and was using WCW as a vehicle to get there, they should also mention Eddie left in January 2000 and Bischoff was gone in August 1999. 

We could delve deeper in to Tony Khan's comments and point out Ted Turner doesn't need to know 1% of the wrestling industry that Tony Khan knows because he has never ran a Wrestling Company. Its probably easier for us to just tell Tony to Shut Up & Wrestle.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Is it even fair for Tony to be talking about how good he is at this, when he's in the honeymoon phase. He's talking about Jericho and Eddie leaving, but that's like what 6 years into Eric being the boss. Eventually Tony isn't going to be the beloved fun guy, we already see that in how some Jacksonville Jaguars players talk to him.


he doesn't run the Jags day to day though - he's co-owner and president of tech and analytics


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Could happen, easily. In an industry that's known for turmoil and with so many moving parts.
> 
> Tony's gone in hard recently which suggests to me one of two things;
> 1. He fully believes his own hype and is showing it freely, or
> ...


he basically said the other day

'a war is good for business, if nobody wants to talk shit I will'

he's definitely trying to work the whole thing into a frenzy - and its kinda working


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he basically said the other day
> 
> 'a war is good for business, if nobody wants to talk shit I will'
> 
> he's definitely trying to work the whole thing into a frenzy - and its kinda working


Yeah that's the impression I got. It should keep working too because we've seen how easily he winds people up, to the point they can't help but respond or rant

It may backfire spectacularly one day lol but for now I'm enjoying the ride


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Yeah that's the impression I got. It should keep working too because we've seen how easily he winds people up, to the point they can't help but respond or rant
> 
> It may backfire spectacularly one day lol but for now I'm enjoying the ride


lol - yeah, one day it will backfire

but we are witnessing before our very eyes 'how a billionaire becomes a carny' - and I'm here for it  

in 10 years he'll be Don Callis


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I get what Tony’s trying to do, and it gets people talking for the right and wrong reasons. But is he playing up a persona, or is he really hurt by the rightful critiques he gets? I mean if he is getting wound up by Bischoff just pointing out where he went wrong from experiencing it, I worry for his ego when someone comes to his door at contract renewal to them him they’re off.

It’s fun, but if I was him I’d let MJF, Punk, Jericho, Omega etc do the pot stirring. They’re much better at it and when they get eggs on their faces they can spin it out. Tony it seems at this point just throws petty insults back like a hurt teenager. If that is what he is going for then fairplay.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Zapato said:


> I get what Tony’s trying to do, and it gets people talking for the right and wrong reasons. But is he playing up a persona, or is he really hurt by the rightful critiques he gets? I mean if he is getting wound up by Bischoff just pointing out where he went wrong from experiencing it, I worry for his ego when someone comes to his door at contract renewal to them him they’re off.
> 
> It’s fun, but if I was him I’d let MJF, Punk, Jericho, Omega etc do the pot stirring. They’re much better at it and when they get eggs on their faces they can spin it out. Tony it seems at this point just throws petty insults back like a hurt teenager. If that is what he is going for then fairplay.


much better? dude, he has threads and threads made about him and trends every 2nd day now

dude is stirring the pot quite well, because with him people think it isn't a work

with Jericho and the rest, they know it is


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> much better? dude, he has threads and threads made about him and trends every 2nd day now
> 
> dude is stirring the pot quite well, because with him people think it isn't a work
> 
> with Jericho and the rest, they know it is


Sorry I mean outside of our wrestling bubble. It’s appeasing us and those interested, but is it dragging anyone back in? I worry too it ends up in him being the character on screen he said he wouldn’t do. But then hypocritically I’ll probably love that from day one, especially as you said earlier on if he morphs into a Don Callis.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Zapato said:


> Sorry I mean outside of our wrestling bubble. It’s appeasing us and those interested, but is it dragging anyone back in? I worry too it ends up in him being the character on screen he said he wouldn’t do. But then hypocritically I’ll probably love that from day one, especially as you said earlier on if he morphs into a Don Callis.


heh, I wonder if he is more interesting in drawing new people back in - than just taking some of WWEs fans

either / or he kinda wins - he's going after hardcores for sure


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I watched the entire segment that Bischoff did. I usually find Bischoff to be full of sh** but in this instance he's right. 

I like AEW a hell of a lot more than WWE but facts are facts; WWE makes more money with 2-3 PPVs (the ones in Saudi Arabia) than AEW does in the entire year. AEW is not even in the same orbit as WWE when it comes to revenue and ratings. The most important viewership metric is the total number of viewers. Just because AEW beat WWE in the 18-49 demo doesn't mean anything. When they beat WWE RAW/Smackdown in total viewership, then that would mean something. That would entice media companies to invest a hell of a lot more than they do now. 

The way that TK and the AEW crew go about promoting how they beat WWE looks immature and childish. And those cheap shots that TK takes looks delinquent. Bischoff summed it up perfectly, "STFU and focus on producing a good show". 

To this very day, Bischoff remains the only promoter who actually competed with Vince/WWE and beat them (even though it was for a year and a half). He was in real competition with WWF/E unlike AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451155480559169536*


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

the Clown Tony Kahn talks about Ted Turner

TNT = Ted Turner

AEW won't be WCW and won't reach the same level

WCW was the biggest wrestling company in the world

Nitro was the most watched wrestling show on TV

AEW won't reach that level

Tony Khan is just a clown who talks a lot


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451155480559169536*


and AEW will put more butts in seats in America per show

its not just about ‘who makes the most money’ - its about market share competition in all facets of the industry

they are competing - its asinine to even think different

so let TK talk his shit and let Eric do his podcast - its all the old ‘legends’ are good for these days


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and AEW will put more butts in seats in America per show


That's not true but even if it was who really cares? I'd rather dominate the international market and make tens of millions there as opposed to simply dominate one market (Even though it's the most important one)

WWE is still killing it attendance wise, Mania did 51k people with limited seating, Summerslam did 50k and WrestleMania next year is in a 100k seat stadium which WWE probably will fill as well.

What's AEW's attendance record? 20k? Not bad but WWE does that fairly regularly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's not true but even if it was who really cares? I'd rather dominate the international market and make tens of millions there as opposed to simply dominate one market (Even though it's the most important one)
> 
> WWE is still killing it attendance wise, Mania did 51k people with limited seating, Summerslam did 50k and WrestleMania next year is in a 100k seat stadium which WWE probably will fill as well.
> 
> What's AEW's attendance record? 20k? Not bad but WWE does that fairly regularly.


weekly its true at the moment

and nobody is saying wwe isn’t bigger - but to say they aren’t competing and TK should keep quiet is BS

they are competing for the american live market at the moment / they’ll be competing for tv contracts soon enough

Don’t think people haven’t noticed how good dynamite has been doing / not just in general but even vs the NHL

as AEW grows they’ll start to compete internationally too - its on an upward trajectory with a lot of growth ahead of it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and AEW will put more butts in seats in America per show
> 
> its not just about ‘who makes the most money’ - its about market share competition in all facets of the industry
> 
> ...


*They sell cheaper tickets and Tony Khan has been caught giving them away as @yeahright2 has posted several times. I read nonsense about WWE failing every day because THE DEMO!!!11!!! when that's done nothing to stop them from being far and away the most profitable wrestling company. Demo God Khan can't relate in the red.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They sell cheaper tickets and Tony Khan has been caught giving them away as @yeahright2 has posted several times. I read nonsense about WWE failing every day because THE DEMO!!!11!!! when that's done nothing to stop them from being far and away the most profitable wrestling company. Demo God Khan can't relate in the red.*


dude - WWE has papered the house for ages now

there was also a report last week that they dropped almost all future tickets by half

the 'tarp' joke did not come from nowhere

AEW gets 75% capacity on a bad week

WWE sees that as a good week these days - don't take my word for it - go look at the wrestlenomics twitter acc


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

_*TK RESPONDS TO BISCHOFFS COMMENTS*_


"Well, I really like Eric, and I was kind of surprised by Eric’s comments coming from Eric Bischoff [laughs]. I think Eric Bischoff’s probably the last person anyone would expect to say that they think the President of a wrestling company should be quiet. But then when it comes to head-to-head competition... we were in a head-to-head competition this past week, it was only 30 minutes, and I didn’t ask for it.

We were in our time slot and somebody came into our time slot aggressively, and we’ve generally responded pretty well and have been very successful.

“I was amused by Eric’s comments, and I like Eric when we’re together, but this is the ultimate example I think of glass houses in some ways knowing how Eric conducted himself when he was the President of WCW. And really, he did ask for the head-to-head competition, and I think he said publicly I should be going for that, but I don’t decide when the shows are on. This time slot, we had looked at a couple of different slots, and this was one they thought would do well and I was pretty supportive of.

”I was surprised the competition was going to be commercial-free, but I thought it was more impressive given that I was forced to take a couple of breaks. And since the numbers came in on Monday, I haven’t said much.

Because I think those numbers speak for themselves. I’m just really proud that we won that head-to-head. We didn’t make the choice to go head-to-head for 30 minutes against the competition, especially when they decided to do 30 minutes commercial-free, and they lost.

“So for Eric Bischoff, of all people, the guy who got lowered down on a motorcycle from the ceiling, the guy who challenged Vince McMahon to fight him, to say that somebody should be quiet is laughable.

“Eric is doing an act. I respect it, but let’s be serious, Eric used to be a wrestling company executive, and now he is commentator. And as a commentator, he’s trying to stir up controversy, but I think it would be pretty naive of anybody to look at this, and not examine that the person talking is Eric Bischoff, who is the most out-spoken wrestling executive of all-time, and somebody who got a lot of heat — but somebody also who, look, if we’re going to be honest, like the things I’m trying to do in terms of balancing these great stars we have like CM Punk, and Chris Jericho, and Bryan Danielson and also have a whole crew of people that are the the young stars, and a lot of them are becoming young established stars on TV too, and whether it’s MJF, Britt Baker, and so many others, Darby Allin, in particular, just stars that I’m committed to, to keeping in AEW and not losing and building around. And you know, when Eric says ‘focus on the wrestling,’ I am focused on the wrestling, and pushing these people, and not running them out of the company like Chris Jericho couldn’t get out of WCW fast enough, and Eddie Guerrero was put in his place, and the wrestlers were told by their boss that there’s only three guys in the company, that when Eric said that [Hulk] Hogan, [Randy] Savage, and [Roddy] Piper were the only three guys that had ever drawn money. Of course, a slap in the face to a few other people in the room, but what does that say to the morale of the young wrestlers who are busting their asses every week. It just doesn’t make sense.


“So I am happy, and grateful to not go off like that every week, and really only when there’s a call for it, and when there’s competition brought to our doorstep and we have to respond. And I think there’s nothing to talk about now because we did what we had to do last weekend, and now we can enjoy it, and also look forward to great cards this weekend.”


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They sell cheaper tickets and Tony Khan has been caught giving them away as @yeahright2 has posted several times. I read nonsense about WWE failing every day because THE DEMO!!!11!!! when that's done nothing to stop them from being far and away the most profitable wrestling company. Demo God Khan can't relate in the red.*


Didnt the last time someone say that we got a chart showing prices were actually very even and in some cases aew were more expensive?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Didnt the last time someone say that we got a chart showing prices were actually very even and in some cases aew were more expensive?


and sometimes slashed, like so - same arena, a week apart

WWE is running first

this is clear competition - they are competing to fill that arena and AEW is layeth the smacketh downeth 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449922956189184001


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and sometimes slashed, like so - same arena, a week apart
> 
> WWE is running first
> 
> ...


Yeah let's see what the DMD has to say for himself spreading lies lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Any numbers on who's sold the total most tickets and total most gate? Who has the average highest tickets sold and gate?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Any numbers on who's sold the total most tickets and total most gate? Who has the average highest tickets sold and gate?


I don't think that full information is available, but I could tweet at the WrestleTix account and see if he has that info. I would assume that WWE is much higher is total tickets sold overall just from the SummerSlam, WM and Saudi shows. The number is likely closer if you just take the weekly total per show average. You would also have to take into account what the tickets were priced at online and what they dropped to if they weren't sold quickly.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

In 2000 I predicted that WCW would eventually be sold to McMahon. I am predicting that in 5 years Tony Kahn will own the WWE.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ThunderNitro said:


> But it was Bischoff's only major accomplishment. Do you think that people who weren't hardcore WCW fans in the 90's would have known who Bischoff was without the success of the NWO? Beating Vince Mcmahon, Nitro succeeding, and making $200 million in 1998 were all byproducts of that one major accomplishment. Once the fruit of this major accomplishment dried up Bischoff had no second great accomplishment to follow up with, hence why WCW was unwatchable for its final 2 years and eventually went under. Bischoff himself mentioned that he ran out of ideas and there was nothing that he could do to compete with the WWE well into the Attitude Era.



You gotta be one ignorant modern day keyboard warrior to believe all Eric did to make wcw beat wwf was the nwo.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ThunderNitro said:


> In 2000 I predicted that WCW would eventually be sold to McMahon. I am predicting that in 5 years Tony Kahn will own the WWE.



Tony owning wwe does no one good in the business. Then we back to square one of a monopoly and people hating a product only driven by 1 man. It won't ever happen.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Any numbers on who's sold the total most tickets and total most gate? Who has the average highest tickets sold and gate?


i would think wwe would still win cause they do raw and smackdown

and running royal rumble, wrestlemania, summer slam are still big draws

but the week to week, no doubt they are lagging behind when you have a quick look at wrestletix for the last 2 months


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> You gotta be one ignorant modern day keyboard warrior to believe all Eric did to make wcw beat wwf was the nwo.


WCW and the WWE were going neck and neck with one another in the ratings before Hall's and Nash's Nitro debuts . Once the invasion angle began to develop that's when WCW really started to beat the WWE in the ratings . Had there been no NWO storyline I doubt that WCW would have dominated the WWE the way that they did.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> Tony owning wwe does no one good in the business. Then we back to square one of a monopoly and people hating a product only driven by 1 man. It won't ever happen.


Let's just say that if Tony happened to own the WWE there would be no forbidden door.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> _*TK RESPONDS TO BISCHOFFS COMMENTS*_
> 
> 
> "Well, I really like Eric, and I was kind of surprised by Eric’s comments coming from Eric Bischoff [laughs]. I think Eric Bischoff’s probably the last person anyone would expect to say that they think the President of a wrestling company should be quiet. But then when it comes to head-to-head competition... we were in a head-to-head competition this past week, it was only 30 minutes, and I didn’t ask for it.
> ...


Tony nailed it. Glass houses for sure.

Also, AEW ticket prices are higher than WWE if you look at the cheapest ticket, most expensive ticket and the ticket average.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> You gotta be one ignorant modern day keyboard warrior to believe all Eric did to make wcw beat wwf was the nwo.


Agreed. He created the formula that's still largely successful until this day.

Honestly, if anybody is keen to know the inner workings of WCW I implore them to read Guy Evans' book Nitro. I thought I had a fairly good knowledge on the subject but to see a historian gather key perspectives from 100+ Influential people involved with both Turner & WCW and put it in a book is an incredible read. Even Eric Bischoff himself learned a thing or two.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

What head-to-head did Tony Khan win against Smackdown by the way? The demo most likely to buy an Only Fans subscription? The demo most likely to own a VPN?

He looks like a moron when he makes statements like that. It makes it incredibly difficult to believe any statement he makes in relation to making a profit given how easily it is to manipulate those figures.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

ThunderNitro said:


> *In 2000 I predicted that WCW would eventually be sold to McMahon.* I am predicting that in 5 years Tony Kahn will own the WWE.


to be honest anyone who was slightly a "smark" at the time could have predicted that lol. That's like me saying "I predict the sun will come up tomorrow"


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Forum Dud said:


> What head-to-head did Tony Khan win against Smackdown by the way? The demo most likely to buy an Only Fans subscription? The demo most likely to own a VPN?
> 
> He looks like a moron when he makes statements like that. It makes it incredibly difficult to believe any statement he makes in relation to making a profit given how easily it is to manipulate those figures.


How easy it is to manipulate independently produced and shared figures from Neilson? Ok then.

Demo = TV Contracts

If you are consistently ranked high in the demo compared to all other TV, you will get a large TV contract when your current is up.

It's simple logic really. Not difficult to understand but definitely difficult to argue against.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ThunderNitro said:


> WCW and the WWE were going neck and neck with one another in the ratings before Hall's and Nash's Nitro debuts . Once the invasion angle began to develop that's when WCW really started to beat the WWE in the ratings . Had there been no NWO storyline I doubt that WCW would have dominated the WWE the way that they did.


you just look at the bigger picture and are not putting in a zillion good things wcw did which started with the debut of nitro. You honestly expect a promotion to debut its rival and beat another one over night. Its shocking it didnt take that long when you think about it. All the great things they did were part of the puzzle and of horse the epic faction pushed it over the age to bring it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

THANOS said:


> How easy it is to manipulate independently produced and shared figures from Neilson? Ok then.
> 
> Demo = TV Contracts
> 
> ...


*So why do you constantly act like WWE is failing when they ALREADY have the large billion dollar contracts?*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Forum Dud said:


> Agreed. He created the formula that's still largely successful until this day.
> 
> Honestly, if anybody is keen to know the inner workings of WCW I implore them to read Guy Evans' book Nitro. I thought I had a fairly good knowledge on the subject but to see a historian gather key perspectives from 100+ Influential people involved with both Turner & WCW and put it in a book is an incredible read. Even Eric Bischoff himself learned a thing or two.



debuting nitro live weekly was the very first step to the development of all the man other things that made it successful that was a new format and like you said is still done to this day.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> you just look at the bigger picture and are not putting in a zillion good things wcw did which started with the debut of nitro. You honestly expect a promotion to debut its rival and beat another one over night. Its shocking it didnt take that long when you think about it. All the great things they did were part of the puzzle and of horse the epic faction pushed it over the age to bring it.


WCW had been around for years before they started Nitro and had a decent audience on TBS. It's not like they were this start up company like AEW when they decided to debut Nitro. What the NWO did was make them the number 1 wrestling company for the time being, but once that began to lose its luster WCW went back to being neck and neck with the WWE on Monday nights until they were no longer watchable.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Forum Dud said:


> Agreed. He created the formula that's still largely successful until this day.
> 
> Honestly, if anybody is keen to know the inner workings of WCW I implore them to read Guy Evans' book Nitro. I thought I had a fairly good knowledge on the subject but to see a historian gather key perspectives from 100+ Influential people involved with both Turner & WCW and put it in a book is an incredible read. Even Eric Bischoff himself learned a thing or two.


I've seen people put that book over a hundred times but your comment has finally motivated me to go off and buy the book. Thanks!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

THANOS said:


> How easy it is to manipulate independently produced and shared figures from Neilson? Ok then.
> 
> Demo = TV Contracts
> 
> ...


Its been documented for decades how Nielson is a flawed system!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I've seen people put that book over a hundred times but your comment has finally motivated me to go off and buy the book. Thanks!


If I was to recommend it to anybody on this forum it would be yourself.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Forum Dud said:


> Its been documented for decades how Nielson is a flawed system!


Sure, but it doesn't change the fact that 18-49 metrics determine the revenues for TV contracts.



The Legit DMD said:


> *So why do you constantly act like WWE is failing when they ALREADY have the large billion dollar contracts?*


No one is saying they're failing, or at least I'm not saying that. I'm more so showing how well AEW is doing.

Being honest, if both companies' are ranked in the Top 2-3 in 18-49 on their nights, consistently, leading into their next TV Contracts, they are both getting massive deals from some massive broadcasting channel, whether it's USA, Fox or TNT. 

The point I would be making is AEW could be looking at a TV Contract similar to WWE when they happens (+ or -), and that is super impressive for a company that's only been on air for 2 years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bischoff just uploaded this hour long video with a response to Tony Khan. He didn't even bother editing it into a segment, lol.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Sure, but it doesn't change the fact that 18-49 metrics determine the revenues for TV contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just because a company gets massive money contracts it dont always mean a company is growing. wwe fanbase is far from growing and people have to be delusional as fuck to think over wise. wwe is just a brand and a brand with a shit load of content and backlog. these networks are absolutely desperate for this stuff right now as its business model is continuing to decline. so the companies are spending more money than ever to keep up. so ya wwe as a valued brand is still strong but that is entirely different from its core popularity base\

especily when a company is public its a different story. look at EA and Ubisoft as an example. they tent to have a lot of stock money but the past couple of years a lot of their games continue to flop. ubisofts last ghost recon game flopped bad and they just revealed a trailer for a brand new ghost recon. the trailer alone got a lot of negative backlash because they continue to push a fake agenda that is not what its fans want. so now the game is hugely delayed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Bischoff just uploaded this hour long video with a response to Tony Khan. He didn't even bother editing it into a segment, lol.*


Cliff notes?

i‘d rather listen to Cornette than an hour of Eric


----------

